# Premiere: Exportiertes Video hat die falsche Auflösung



## Gewürzwiesel (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander, 
Ich muss im Moment für eine Band ein 30 Sekündiges Video schneiden. Soweit kein Problem. 
Beim Erstellen des Projektes habe ich eine Auflösung von 800x500 eingegeben, da diese später für die Homepage benötigt wird. 
Als Hintergrund habe ich ein Bild (ebenfalls 800x500) eingefügt. Dabei ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass im Vorschaubild von Premiere etwas an den Seiten abgeschnitten wird. 
Ich habe das Video nun zur Probe exportiert um zu schauen ob es nur an der Vorschau liegt oder auch im Endprodukt so bleibt.
Das Video hat zwar eine Auflösung von 800x500, jedoch treten an den Seiten schwarze Balken auf. 
In Premiere wird bei den Projekteigenschaften etc. jedoch immer die richtige Auflösung angezeigt, ich kann den Fehler einfach nicht finden 

PS: Ich benutze die Version CS4 Pro


----------



## chmee (28. Juli 2010)

Das Video.. Woher kommt es? DV?

Muß man vielleicht die PixelAspectRatio ändern?
oder einfach nur auf ~109% horizontal skalieren?

mfg chmee


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (28. Juli 2010)

Bisher wurden nur Standbilder verwendet, Videomaterial kommt erst später ins Spiel. 
Wenn ich das Bild in eine Videospur ziehe wird ja der Rahmen des Bildes mit grauen Linien angezeigt. Diese Linien sind zwar so hoch wie das Vorschaubild, jedoch breiter. 
Einen Screenshot kann ich heute Abend zeigen falls einer benötigt wird. Ich stehe echt vor einem Rätsel. /:


----------



## chmee (28. Juli 2010)

Dann schau mal in die Projekteinstellungen und such mal nach der Aspect Ratio.. Wenn es sogar Bilder betrifft, würde ich schätzen, dass die Projekteinstellungen nicht passen..

mfg chmee


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (28. Juli 2010)

Ah vielen Dank, die Sequenz hat ein Pixel-Seitenverhältniss von 0.9091, die Bilder jedoch von 1,0. 
Gibt es die Möglichkeit das jetzt noch zu korrigieren oder muss ich die bisherige Arbeit nochmal machen?


----------

